# Samsung Monte Slider



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've just bought a Samsung Monte slider. As a low mobile phone user this seems more than adequate for my needs. There are one or two things I can't do on it though. Can someone help please?

1. How do I add a contact into a Group?
2. How to I create shortcut keys for the camera and messaging without going into menu etc?

I'd appreciate some step by step answers please if anyone has them. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You should be able to download the manual from your carrier. It's a generic feature phone, and the functions and options are unique to that particular device.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

It came with a mini manual but doesn't seem to cover everything. For instance, I keep changing the keypad tones to mute but that doesn't stop those annoying beeps.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to the carrier's website, and look for a manual there.


----------

